# APR&REVO stg1: noticeable real world difference on a TTRS ??



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok it's ADI on Saturday and both companies are offering discounts on their software

REVO 30% off all remaps
APR 25% off all remaps

So that brings a TTRS stage 1 remap into a more sensible price range
Approx ~ REVO £586 and APR £628

Setting price aside I would like people's opinions as to whether there would be a "seat of your pants" noticeable difference on TTRS.

I understand that there are other things to consider though such as local dealer support.
Either way as my TTRS is an 09 so I think I will have to go APR HQ (Milton Keynes) or REVO HQ (Daventry) to have it remapped.

Once it's mapped my local support would be - 
REVO - for me AMDsurrey is 5mins away, I know Simon Howarth well and they have always looked after my cars.
APR - 1 hours drive away are Tuningwerkes (South Croydon) or Austec Racing (Crawley,West Sussex)

So my dilemma

HEAD - logically for me Revo if I encounter any problems local support is on my door step
HEART - A lot of hype, many people seem to be moving from Revo to APR

So once again is there any real difference between the two that you would notice driving on normal roads (not track)? 
e.g. More torque, bigger kick in the back, quicker turbo spool etc ?

cheers
Stuart


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Massive real world difference. Stock TTRS = Boring. APR TTRS = AMAZING!!!!

APR will have alot more TTRS products should you want to take things further so id go with them. Plus you know all audi protection strategies are left in place in their tunes


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

it might be worth while googling about revo and their so called customer support btw!(its never their tune, its the car :roll: :lol: )


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is ADI?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

billyali86 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is ADI?


Audi Driver International

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/adi/index.html


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

APR all the way.

Why the need to go to either's HQ? MY10 and therefore presumably MY09 should be fine to update through OBD. -Unless the wicked Audi monkeys have been connecting your car to the central super brain at Ingolstadt to upload the latest mind control software.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

The chance to choose either map without having to send my ECU off in the post from the UK mainland ( "The North" so no one to deal with past Manchester) would be nice, let alone those tasty discounts.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in a similar quandary, having lost my previous MRC remap when Audi tried to software update my car, bricked the ECU, then replaced it with a new one.

I had planned on returning to MRC at some point soon to get it put back and ask them to tweak the map slightly (having returned to stock I realise the MRC map was not great <2krpm which caused some hesitancy with gear changes).

However APR has had good press and Milton Keynes is not that far from Banbury, so provided they would offer a discount to someone with a map already I could well be up for trying their map instead.

Only real disappointment is that they don't delete the (quite frankly annoyingly too long) fast idle on cold start like MRC does.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

moncler1 said:


> APR all the way.
> 
> Why the need to go to either's HQ? MY10 and therefore presumably MY09 should be fine to update through OBD. -Unless the wicked Audi monkeys have been connecting your car to the central super brain at Ingolstadt to upload the latest mind control software.


Revo tuned your car and it runs fine.

APR
Checked out your car and said its running as good as it can.

So why do you say APR all the way.

People with revo seem very happy as was I when I had Revo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

R7SAN said:


> Ok it's ADI on Saturday and both companies are offering discounts on their software
> 
> REVO 30% off all remaps
> APR 25% off all remaps
> ...


Stuart,
some points to consider...;

*APR *
1) Recent tuner of the TT-RS and has got those who are after performance and nowt else claiming the 'software' is the best as it gives supposedly greater performance for the money.

2) APR hardware is highly regarded thus their 'software' makes sense IF you will realistically be looking to go for big BHP.

3) Those with APR are always disrespectful to the competition - mostly REVO...never understood why...perhaps that may be a 'hint'...of the target market...kids... 

4) Not so long ago, MRC was all the rage for a TT-RS engine...today, it is APR...Lord knows what it may be tomorrow...perhaps, back to REVO or Sportec or Blue Fin or Custom Code or Self-written code...???

5) Local support in the UK is very good - most APR dealers are also REVO dealers and vice versa.

*REVO*
1) I have REVO and it has worked transparently with no issues. Others claim it is less powerful and next to 'useless'...again, I have never understood why people are afraid of competition...beats me too!

2) REVO are respected for their 'software' and go about their business seemingly 'Professional' without getting drawn in to silly kids stuff 'FORUM' wars. Perhaps REVO is for more the 'mature' crowd.

3) I track the car on regular basis - more power is the last thing I have urged for...infact - I have always said this - this little car has too much power with a S1 or S2 tune. Anything more and it would be a touch OTT.

4) REVO comes with a small box called SPS - amongst other things it has an immobiliser feature which is very useful to use in the 'real world'.

5) Local support in the UK is very good - most REVO dealers are also APR dealers and vice versa.

Personally, I would not choose 'software' based on price alone...I would look at reliability; professionalism; target market (if the kids are using it more the reason why I would stay away... :wink: ) to name but a few.

*Whenever a user/vendor/manufacturer/dealer etc switches their attentions to attacking their competition...they lose my respect and business to boot...that tells me that they have something to hide or something to fear...perhaps the competition is better/stronger/more professional/likely to be around longer than them...etc*

Just some points to note.

*I also note that you have a '2009' car - same as mine...likely that your ECU can be tuned on the car...*

Best of luck with your decision...keep in mind that even the supposedly slow REVO 'software' S1 turns this little car in to a very powerful 'reliable' monster for the track...let alone the streets.

Final points...; 
- local dealer support is invaluable especially if they know what they are doing and can undertake a great proportion of the diagnostics on-site. Mine are very good and hence I have kept with them since 2009.

- helps if you get yourself up to speed on typical issues that may arise with the car through research on the NET. Half of the battle with these tuned cars is to not get bogged down by the odd bad experiences others have had...though just do as I do...Read it; File it; be aware of it...END OFF.

WB


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

mrdemon said:


> moncler1 said:
> 
> 
> > APR all the way.
> ...


customer service or lack of I think 

It might be worth noting RE: cars that need their ecu removed.

Any APR agent can do it as APR have supplied em with special hardware. The other companies requires either posting the ECU to their HQ or visting the HQ


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

996cab said:


> Stuart,
> some points to consider...;
> 
> *APR *
> ...


My comments in red.

If reliability and customer care is highest of the Agenda. APR, all the way, all day long. Their aim is to "never let a customer down" and they tune cars with reliability in mind so you will be re-assured to know that they will never remove audi inbuilt safety parameters from the ECU to make power.

Also they actually do proper R&D, have proper engineering teams, and facilities with some awesome hardware to develop new products. They dont just simply rebrand products like other so called tuners and claim they specififcally developed those parts :roll: :lol:

They arent just a 2-10 man team either with a receptionist and a few guys with a laptop like every other tuner mentioned here so far, barring perhaps sportec.

Check out what they are all about for yourself, heres a full tour of their premises

http://www.goapr.com/media/photos/72157631733775700/

Ive had 3 remaps on my TTRS, and used revo twice previously also on a 2.0TFSI, but as my knowledge of tuning has grown over the years and ive experienced myself, and seen for myself what alot of these companies actually operate like, I can no longer put 100% faith in any of them, but APR, to give me a reliable and powerful car that will still do 100,000 miles with double the factory power.


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to set the cat amongst the pigeons,

Has any APR TTRS raced a REVO TTRS in a real world situation ?
What are the best 1/4 times that an (stock turbo) APR TTRS and REVO TTRS have run at a drag strip ?

Thanks


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I have against my mate. He's swapping his software from Revo to APR now.

My other mate ash aka syco rs is ditching the Revo software on his s-tronic also. Granted he hasn't seen my car in action since I've gone APR he has his own reasons.


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

APR!

Your lucky, it's the 2010 models that have problems with the ECU ands requires some sort of chip..

I was going with APR at awesomeGTI in Manchester.. Heard some really good reviews.. Have a look on YouTube

D x


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I had the revo map on the RS and ok it was quick but as i drive like miss daisy  the hike in insurance was just not worth the odd blip from the lights, I then had the map removed and back to standard  the car is soooooo much nicer to drive and anything as far away from boring as can be ( must have a lot of excitement in my life) if I was to go down the map route I would deffo go APR ( was offered a free APR map and declined for a review in differences between revo and apr)
The car as standard is fast enought for me and a member once said if you have WOT all the time you need more power....if not what you have will do [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

My car will be on APR stand on Saturday at ADI, it's currently at their HQ having some work done 

Full report to come _AFTER_ the weekend.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Danielle57 said:


> APR! /quote]
> 
> You have an RS?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> 996cab said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart,
> ...


Some of the comments above and in red text are very close to the wind if those mentioned decide to take legal action...not worth the bother to expose yourself that way tbh... J.

Anyway,
Software development and its transition in to operation is something I do understand - I do that for a living - and thus far am happy with my current software supplier for the car. The key for me really is the local support...that has been key from day 1 as I have always pointed out.

Personally, I would trust a descent local support than deal direct with the manufacturer...simply because a good local support tuner/shop can steer you away from the issues you WILL experience dealing direct with a manufacturer.

If I were choosing again today, would likely keep to what works for me - am not bothered about the best performing software...there are always up sides and down sides to any code...I deal with codes (good with tolerance built-in; bad with huge risks attached that are only discovered at a later date when things go wrong; unstructured but works...only a few can understand how it was put together!) on a daily basis...

So being party to how apps/software are coded on a daily basis it is often best not to 'worry' or get involved with hearsay or even be swayed by the odd bad experience...developers (good and bad ones) tend to switch allegiance on regular basis (money has a funny way of turning people overnight...!) so they move around a great deal...I recently lost a mediocre developer...and I was pleased...however he claims he is getting a 50% pay rise hence the move...now he is someone else's headache...thank God...I wanted to fire him anyway however not so easy with employment laws etc...

Anyway I digress...

The simple fact of the matter, in my case, is that on track and on B-roads with stock map I used to have to change down to 2nd gear for some slow corners. With a mapped car I can now take the same corners 1 gear higher with torque being just as strong as a stock car 1 gear lower...that, to me, is/was the key and *ONLY* benefit with a map.

I care less about 0-60; 30-130; 100-200; 1/4 miles etc...though I understand why others do...we cannot all be the same else life would be boring.

Just my 2 cents...actually make it 1 cent worth...!!!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your concern William but I haven't mentioned anything that hasnt already been posted on the Internet!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

So if I am getting a TTRS....

I want 09?? Or are they all same to remap? I had Revo on my MK5 GTi and that was a night and day improvement.

APr was more expensive  ... So maybe with TTRS I stump up the extra money!


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I would NOT get a 09 they always change a few things on new models in the 1st 6 months.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

09, 10 plate are fine. Some 11 plates onwards will mean ecu removal to map. Ideally aim for a 10 plate as Audi updated a few things apparently.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

You probably need to avoid 60 plates, my (11 plate) RS was built in Feb 2011 and is not mappable via OBDP, it's an ECU-out job.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Any views on MRC vs APR? Not sure who I may eventually go with, I've been very happy with the MRC maps I've had on my TTS, but I've certainly noticed the positive feedback from APR customers.

Power play, what happened with your ECU being bricked? Was it down to the MRC map?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

MrD on Lotus forum swears by MRC map...

Ok I'll aim for 60 plate car


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

powerplay said:


> I'm in a similar quandary, having lost my previous MRC remap when Audi tried to software update my car, bricked the ECU, then replaced it with a new one.
> 
> I had planned on returning to MRC at some point soon to get it put back and ask them to tweak the map slightly (having returned to stock I realise the MRC map was not great <2krpm which caused some hesitancy with gear changes).
> 
> ...


powerplay,

I've never noticed any problem with the MRC map. Do you think this is related to the intergration with S-Tronic? Perhaps due to the incresasing torque MRC gives at low RPMs?

Please report back if you do decide to go APR.

Mad.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Alexjh said:


> MrD on Lotus forum swears by MRC map...
> 
> Ok I'll aim for 60 plate car


But I had a revo map !!! Of which I was happy with


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

.... having read a few related threads posted on here i now have some questions etc to ask both APR and REVO.

Thanks to everyone for posting their opinions ... I am in no hurry to map my TTRS, sounds like I need to go on my own fact finding mission. [smiley=book2.gif]

Hopefully I will meet some of you on the day at ADI as I would like to see your cars and chat about what you have done plus would also like to hear your thoughts and experiences that you may not want to post on a public forum.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

mrdemon said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > MrD on Lotus forum swears by MRC map...
> ...


Sorry I re-read!

Yes you said MRC was only one that did the s-tronic (at time) and that yours was Revo. 

I have decided to go manual, don't seem to be many S-tronic cars out there. stage 1 is all I'd want/need and mostly just for pub numbers  haha


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

..


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

why are you selling when you have just recently done mods to it? Comes across a bit sudden


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Most owners don't seem to keep the TTRS, not much to hold interest after a while.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

mrdemon said:


> Most owners don't seem to keep the TTRS, not much to hold interest after a while.


seems that way, explains why residuals have gone down the shitter. Indecisive owners who dont know what they want it seems. perhaps its a hairdressers car after all :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't comment on Revo,but I took my car to APR last time I was back in the UK.
I was running a stage 2+ Siemoneit Racing map,who are a well respected German tuner.After a while the car started to cut back and go into safety mode when boosting at 1.5 bar +,so I spoke to APR to try their map.
Sadly,although the car ran fine on the dyno,the first time I booted it on the M1, the car was doing exactly the same with the APR map.
APR said I can leave the car with them and they will try to find the problem,so I have absolutely no problems with their customer service
Especially as Keith said I could use his Golf R while they were working on mine.
Anyway,this week I decided to fit a new ECU and let Siemoneit load one of my nearly standard maps on the car.(exhaust flap and emissions light deactivated)
Had to get Audi to reprogram the immobiliser on Friday,so now I will test the car to see if I have any problems running standard boost.
If the car runs ok with standard boost,then at least I know there are no mechanical issues with the car and I can look at options with Siemoneit here in Germany,and APR once I'm back in the UK.

What I have noticed comparing maps,the Siemoneit had far better gear changes,also the standard map has better gear changes than the APR map,so work is needed there.
Also there are still speed limiter issues that need working on by most tuners on the later cars.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> You could buy mine
> 
> 59 plate (23rd Oct 2009) with around 7,400 miles, had Revo stage 1 with SPS around 400 miles ago, Daytona grey 19" titanium alloys, sat-nav, parking sensors, new MOT, Blackvue DR400G-HD


Wrong time and colour  I have heart set on white but I'd settle for sepang blue.

Need to sell Lotus in new year. Now isn't time to sell it (modified 270bhp, so limited market any way)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

SuperRS said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > Most owners don't seem to keep the TTRS, not much to hold interest after a while.
> ...


My friend got 22k trade on his in part ex for a 991 and its only up For 26k now.
I just got out as prices just kept falling like a stone, I got 32k for mine in part ex for my GT3 which is stable money wise.

I really thought the TTS high prices would keep RS high but for some reason it did not happen.
Then you have to spend 5k on it to stop it feeling like a Audi lol.

It's a rare car, so I don't get the 2nd hand prices a real shame for the RS. But a great buy at <30k second hand.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> What I have noticed comparing maps,the Siemoneit had far better gear changes,also the standard map has better gear changes than the APR map,so work is needed there.


Can you elaborate what you mean here? Are you talking about manual or S-tronic? With my S-tronic I noticed the MRC map sometimes gave me a slight hesitation during up-changes, I was thinking it might be an early sign of gearbox woes however now I have a new stock ECU fitted up-changes have been smooth as silk - is this what you've noticed with your remaps?


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

mrdemon said:


> My friend got 22k trade on his in part ex for a 991 and its only up For 26k now.


Hi,

Don't suppose you have any details about your friend's old car, or a link to where it's on sale? 26k is my kind of budget, so would be interested to see spec & mileage...

Cheers....Sevy


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


The joys of financing through PCP then, my RS at 4yrs old will be bought back from Audi for £23.2k. Based on that and the fact that the oldest RS is a little over 3yrs old, nothing should be selling for £22k trade. I think most are being hit hard by not keeping hold of the things, 1-2yrs depreciation is quite sharp, keep it for the 3-4 and it evens itself out.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

The joys of financing through PCP then, my RS at 4yrs old will be bought back from Audi for £23.2k. Based on that and the fact that the oldest RS is a little over 3yrs old, nothing should be selling for £22k trade. I think most are being hit hard by not keeping hold of the things, 1-2yrs depreciation is quite sharp, keep it for the 3-4 and it evens itself out.[/quote]

Craig,

Another beauty of PCP is that you can return the car with nothing to pay and walk away after you've paid 50% of the total finance deal. For me that's just shy of 3yrs, which is great because both the new TTRS and M3 should be out by then 

Mad.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Don't like keeping cars 3 years, I am just never buying new again.
But 3rd year RS ownership will still cost you 5 to 7k

Pcp is still to expensive losing 50% of a 50k car costs you 8k a year .....
+ the 10k in interest they charge you

I am sticking to buying 2 year old cars again or ltd ed models.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Mr.Demon. 2 year old performance cars, still new enough, still a fresh model, but someone else has taken the biggest hit.

Granted depreciation doesnt affect me as I will never sell mine.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

I paid £41 for my RS new sold it 2 years late for £29k , R8 was £125k new bought 10 months old £83k  
RS did 35k a year which is acceptable.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

powerplay said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > What I have noticed comparing maps,the Siemoneit had far better gear changes,also the standard map has better gear changes than the APR map,so work is needed there.
> ...


With the APR map,gear changes were slow and sounded as if it was changing gear like a normal automatic.
The loud bang when changing gear was also gone.
With the Siemoneit gear changes were fast and the sound was awesome.
With standard map,everything is good as well.
Took the car out for a good run today,and there are no boost issues or problems with the engine,so the tuners will have to look at the maps and find out why going above 1.5 bar causes problems on my car.
What was annoying,is that now I have loads of steering wobble under braking,not to be expected with new ceramics up front !
Got to find out what's causing that now ?
This car is testing my patience


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Thanks very much for the clarification! I've not looked at Siemoneit before, they don't seem to offer the same sort of performance gains as the other tuners do, at least as far as the numbers go. Maybe they play it particularly safe as their stage 2 is quoted as being less than what mrc/revo/apr suggest for a stage 1 - were the "softer" gear changes only when WOT? If so maybe the apr map was somehow being a bit careful with the power delivery during gear changes.

What I find very confusing is that their website shows the stock RS is more tunable than the RS+ offering less for stage2 than for a normal RS stage2 - strange! APR quote 414 for their stage1 but then they also claim 375 for stock, which is supposed to be 355. The more I try to relate different tuners to each other the more my head hurts!

Anyway will have first-hand experience myself next week when I'll be getting the APR remap. I've asked them about any drive-ability issues with the S-Tronic which they say (of course) there aren't any, until you start pushing 550+hp... :lol:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Powerplay, interested in your thoughts on MRC vs APR map when you've had it done.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

When you run higher power at the redline shift point it can slightly affect the shift time.

Jaybyme have you not emailed Arin about it? There was a set of ecu's with a different code that has been updated. It should fix your issue.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Thanks very much for the clarification! I've not looked at Siemoneit before, they don't seem to offer the same sort of performance gains as the other tuners do, at least as far as the numbers go. Maybe they play it particularly safe as their stage 2 is quoted as being less than what mrc/revo/apr suggest for a stage 1


You can't really compare UK and German tuners because the German tuners have to comply with TUeV regulations so they have to be more conservative to hit all the various emissions targets etc. UK tuners are still largely unregulated, so they can go that bit further.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Keith said they would look at the car the next time I'm in the UK,but I'm not sure when I can get back.
I will also have to see what we can do with my ECU with the APR map,as now I can't use it unless the immobiliser is reprogrammed 
The gear changes were generally different,even when driving slowly,but I'm sure APR said they didn't change anything on the stronic software, so I'm not sure why that was.
Powerplay.
Siemoneit only quote low power figures online,but not when you actually talk to them.If you look at 
Hperformance, a company that uses Siemoneit software,they quote 450ps for the stage 3 map that I have been using.
I would gladly have a map with slightly less power,but worked reliably with a deactivated speed limiter.Which is another issue that my car has had.

There's no TUV issues with engine maps,and emission readings are fine


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Why not post the ecu to them, get the updated version and try it?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

They haven't mentioned that there is an updated version.
Mine was done the middle of August.Keith just said I could leave the car with them and they would see what the problem is.
The speed limiter issue is harder to solve,as it can come back in after a 1000 miles or so,and impossible to test in the UK.
Not quite sure if Siemoneit have completely solved the problem yet,Some reports are that in comes in at just over 290 km/h


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Arin mentioned they updated a file for certain ecu cars with the issue you describe


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> There's no TUV issues with engine maps,and emission readings are fine


That's not what MTM say. All the German tuners are quoting low numbers for Stage 1 cars right across the board. I've had two of my cars tuned at MTM near Ingolstadt and they really have no option but to be absolutely compliant. The TUeV testing requirement is also why German remaps cost a fortune.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I note no APR TTRS cars at ADI then, just a golf R with a faulty map.

But again REVO TTRS cars on track working, same at 30-130 event.

should say it all really :wink:

funny when loads of cars have been so called switched over to APR than none ever turn up.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

mrdemon said:


> I note no APR TTRS cars at ADI then, just a golf R with a faulty map.
> 
> But again REVO TTRS cars on track working, same at 30-130 event.
> 
> ...


Give it a rest mate.

1. There was a APR TTRS there.

2. The GolfR had no problem with its map, the dsg gearbox just overheated on its last session so it had to go on a cool down.

3. The following day the GolfR ran a 11.6 quarter mile time at the pod.

4. I broke my car the weekend before 30-130 hence why I wasn't there

5. They wouldn't let jonny in at the 30-130 Raf airfield after a admin error

6. You know all this anyway as its been posted on vagoc.

More than happy to meet up with you soon and we can run the APR software roadster against your lighter coupe and witness it beat you


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Keith has ran an 11.6 in his Golf R? Down from 12.2? What has he had tweaked?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

He's fitted their stage 3 kit with a gtx28. Apparently it spools quicker than the stock k04.

Running 400hp at the moment, they are gonna do a few more things to the car and they reckon they will get 480hp out of that turbo.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > There's no TUV issues with engine maps,and emission readings are fine
> ...


Not sure where you get that from.
Most tuners state around 400~410 ps for stage 1,which is quite normal, prices for everything are just much higher in Germany.
TUV problems are normally due to hardware,such as Exhaust and brake upgrades, and only when you want to add them to your car papers,remapping causes no problems at all
If you check MTM's website,you will see there is no mention of the TUV,when looking at remapping,they only state Export when selling non cat exhausts,not that they won't sell the kits in Germany.
If you were to do everything by the book,then a lot of tuning would not only cause problems in Germany but in all EU countries.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

What a joke.. Yeah, ask how many people in the morning got passed like they were going backwards by me in the APR Golf.. Faulty map lol


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

SuperRS said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > More than happy to meet up with you soon and we can run the APR software roadster against your lighter coupe and witness it beat you


take it to vmax and lets see who posts the fastest time. 
or I can meet at Bedford how fast and I'll give you a chance and only take my Boxster.

I'll meet you at either but I am TTRS less these days  but the Boxster only has 320BHp so should be a easy win for you.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Jesus, everyone loves a slag off match these days don't they.

There was an APR mapped car at ADI, mine. And no, it wasn't on the track because it was sitting pretty on the APR stand showing off the new RSC exhaust (first TT-RS in Europe fitted with one) and a new air intake.

While APR were fitting it last Thursday/Friday, I had their Golf for 2 days and didn't experience any issues. When Keith said have some fun in it, I sure did. Although driving home from Milton Keynes with it on Thursday night with semi-slicks on in the p!ssing rain was more than just fun!



jonnyc said:


> What a joke.. Yeah, ask how many people in the morning got passed like they were going backwards by me in the APR Golf.. Faulty map lol


LMFAO!


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

mattchaps said:


> There was an APR mapped car at ADI, mine. And no, it wasn't on the track because it was sitting pretty on the APR stand showing off the new RSC exhaust (first TT-RS in Europe fitted with one) and a *new air intake*.


ANy pics of the APR air intake ? thanks


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

ved789 said:


> ANy pics of the APR air intake ? thanks


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks Matt.
This is the ITG intake right ?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

any intake temperatures for the air filter ?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The intake looks great, looks like its been revised over what the roadster has.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

ved789 said:


> thanks Matt.
> This is the ITG intake right ?


Correct, from what I understand ITG make it specifically for VW Racing.


----------

